# Budgie Gender?



## MsAngler-Fish (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm leaning more towards a female but I'm not 100% sure, any help would be appreciated


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is a very beautiful little girl! What have you named her?*


----------



## MsAngler-Fish (Aug 8, 2021)

Thank you! Her name is Peia.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl 💜💜 Peia is a stunning little one!


----------

